

Choose an answer to this question at random, what's the chance you're correct? - apsurd
https://plus.google.com/116264189418994838408/posts/CSXeyftovTJ

======
rjd
It's clearly option B. Whatever answer you choose is either correct or false,
hence 50% :P

~~~
apsurd
The comments on the post seemed to hint that it was more of a semantic
question rather than a math question.

I didn't want to ruin it for myself so I didn't read all the comments.

However your answer seems to make the most beautifully simple sense.

Thank you!

~~~
rjd
I used to wind up a work project manger with that response.

He would always ask "whats the percentage chance of this working?" around
problems that where difficult, and often needed trial and error investigation.

Since you often don't have a clue whats wrong or whats the best solution you
can't really give any feedback till you've spent some time investigating.

He couldn't handle loosing control no the time frames, and hated to 'waste'
time on investigation, so I slowly evolved the response "50/50, either it
works or it doesn't" so that he would fly off the handle, vent and then be
calmer to deal with a few minutes later.

He's fall for it every time, start firmly almost yelling "Its not funny, can
you be serious... its not 50%! whats the likelihood of it working!, do we need
to put more resources onto this, can you please be serious for once".

Then later in the day he'd get his estimate, but not till we had some time to
mull it.

------
Palomides
a fairly classic nerd sniping question ( see: <http://xkcd.com/356/> )

------
lacker
None of them are right, so I suppose 0% - none of the above.

------
caf
One stable solution is that none of the answers are right.

~~~
gregable
I think this is correct. However, if you change (c) to 0% as some of the
comments have suggested, it gets more interesting.

